# Need limitless data, dongle or phone access acceptable. What to do?



## rasterboy (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey all.

So I have found myself in Lisbon, in a flat without internet access (gaaah). 

I have been coping thanks to the IT ultra pay as you go package from TMN, but this only includes 5gb of data per month, and that is way to little.

As far as I can tell, I can not get any limitless "banda larga" access via dongle or phone, cause I am not a resident and I do not have a NIF tax number. 

Have any of you guys managed to solve this problem without having NIF numbers? Or are there any small company pay as you go sim's like GiffGaff in the UK, that offer unlimited traffic?

Thanks


----------



## loonytoon (Feb 11, 2009)

rasterboy said:


> Hey all.
> 
> So I have found myself in Lisbon, in a flat without internet access (gaaah).
> 
> ...


you can get a NIF quickly and cheaply - no need to be resident

jeff


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just visit your local tax office, passport & UK address 5 minutes & 7€, your big issue for unlimited broadband is payment is normally Direct Debit which also requires a Portuguese Bank A/c


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

loonytoon said:


> you can get a NIF quickly and cheaply - no need to be resident
> 
> jeff


A condition Precedent is to Get the NIF

Then look at the current MEO packages - there are some great deals

Say away from Optimus; they are arrogant and unhelpful and defraud you by omission.

MEO will talk to you in a language you undersand (most euro lingos), are spot on with deliveries and install time. And the "Techs" know what they are talking about.

They aren't very UNIX/Linux/POSIX literate, but this crowd by and large know enough to configure their own set up.

In the real networld here is no such thing as "Unlimited' downloads. This is kiboshed by what is known as "Capping" --- after whatever your ration may be is used up, they cap your speed to a crawl which limits your D/L bandwidth.

But having said the above, the Opimus Mobile Pre-Pay as You Go mobile phone service is just great.

Good Luck


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Different people, different companies my dealings with PT, Sapo, TMN, Meo over the last few years they are arrogant and unhelpful and defraud you by omission.

Whereas I've had exemplary service from Optimus

Broadband is about location in Portugal and it's going with the supplier who can deliver a good service at good speed not just who your preference might be

Unlimited you won't get without a NIF or bank a/c


----------



## vanrouge (Mar 8, 2013)

When i arrived in Portugal i had no Internet and no chance of a landline phone/broadband package. The local library had a hot spot that allowed me to get on the net any time of the day... sitting on a bench outside for most of the time.

A little research and i found our town had numerous hot spots, sponsored by the government. I quickly ordered a wifi booster, this allowed me to pickup the hotspots from 2-3 km away! This is all legal and as long as you do not piggy back unsecured wifi connections you will be left alone.

I have since got by landline and connection to the net, but i still have my booster... no longer needed.


----------

